# Boeing B-52 Stratofortress



## FastTrax (Nov 4, 2020)

www.stratofortress.org

www.fas.org/nuke/guide/usa/bomber/b-52_hist.htm

www.aerospaceweb.org/aircraft/bomber/b52/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_B-52_Stratofortress





















Below is a tragic account of the fatal 1992 Fairchild Air Force Base B-52 crash. Video may be disturbing so viewer discretion is advised.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1994_Fairchild_Air_Force_Base_B-52_crash


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 4, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 131952
> 
> View attachment 131953
> 
> ...



Vietnam Archive


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 4, 2022)

More to come in the PM.


----------



## RFW (Feb 4, 2022)

That last video made me go "what was he thinking?".

Do you know the exact make and model of the Flying Tigers flight we were on out of Vietnam? I always compare it to a 707.


----------



## David777 (Feb 4, 2022)

During the VN War, spent much time at several USAF bases crawling inside the awkward to move about within guts of those planes removing, installing, and testing electronic warfare equipment boxes.  Let all we homo sapiens hope the horrible weapons they carry will one day in the not too distant future be permanently removed from our planet lest with infinite sadness, there won't be a human future.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_B-52_Stratofortress
_
The B-52 has been in service with the USAF since 1955. As of June 2019, there are 76 aircraft in inventory; 58 operated by active forces (2nd Bomb Wing and 5th Bomb Wing), 18 by reserve forces (307th Bomb Wing), and about 12 in long-term storage at the Davis-Monthan AFB Boneyard. The bombers flew under the Strategic Air Command (SAC) until it was disestablished in 1992 and its aircraft absorbed into the Air Combat Command (ACC); in 2010, all B-52 Stratofortresses were transferred from the ACC to the new Air Force Global Strike Command (AFGSC). Superior performance at high subsonic speeds and relatively low operating costs have kept them in service despite the advent of later, more advanced strategic bombers, including the Mach 2+ B-58 Hustler, the canceled Mach 3 B-70 Valkyrie, the variable-geometry B-1 Lancer, and the stealth B-2 Spirit. The B-52 completed 60 years of continuous service with its original operator in 2015. After being upgraded between 2013 and 2015, the last airplanes are expected to serve into the 2050s. _


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 7, 2022)

RFW said:


> That last video made me go "what was he thinking?".
> 
> Do you know the exact make and model of the Flying Tigers flight we were on out of Vietnam? I always compare it to a 707.



Here ya go.











www.lockheedmartin.com/en-us/news/features/history/constellation.html

https://air-and-space.com/Lockheed Constellation survivors.htm

www.superconstellation.org/de/

www.flyingtigerline.org/tiger-fas-in-vietnam/

www.flyingtigerline.org/history/1970s/the-1970s/

www.app.com/story/news/history/2021/05/03/flying-tiger-plane-vanished-en-route-vietnam-red-bank-pilot-honored/4875586001/

www.usveteransmagazine.com/2021//04/59-years-families-flying-tiger-line-flight-739-receive-closure/

www.military.com/history/new-memorial-unveiled-those-lost-missing-vietnam-war-transport-plane.html

www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/senate-bill/1891/all-info

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_Constellation

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Military_Air_Transport_Service

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_Tiger_Line

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_Tiger_Line_Flight_739


----------



## Geezer Garage (Feb 8, 2022)

I watched them take off in seemingly endless lines, from U'tapo Thailand during the Vietnam war. When they lifted off fully loaded, the sagging wings snapping up , and those eight engines rolling out plumes of smoke. Why can't we just all get along? Mike


----------



## RFW (Feb 8, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 207462
> 
> ...


That's it!!! Thank you.


----------



## Tom 86 (Feb 8, 2022)

I was in Army stationed in Spokane or F.A.F.B. back in 55 through 57.  We had B-36's back then.  As I was leaving in June of 57 they just brought in 2 of the B-52's.   I know just where that crash was at.  I remember going up in the control tower also.

  Our Communications shack was right next to those parked B-52's.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 8, 2022)

Lockheed Constellation.....boy, a picture of that old aircraft brought back a couple of memories.  My wife and I, and our newly born daughter flew back to the States from Germany on one of those...back in 1965.


----------



## RFW (Feb 8, 2022)

I understand that the world is vast and the majority of it is devoid of human life but it still fascinates me when someone or something goes missing with little to no trace.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 8, 2022)

RFW said:


> I understand that the world is vast and the majority of it is devoid of human life but it still fascinates me when someone or something goes missing with little to no trace.


 Me too. We can map space with ease and even map the other side of planets using satellites yet obviously we lack the technology to map the ocean floor. Maybe best not, might unearth some deep black top secret classified eyes only government projects gone wrong.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 7, 2022)

Redirect to Breaking News and Hot Topics B-52 Lands At Australian Airport Forum 2022 Tuesday 0150 HRS


----------



## Pappy (Nov 7, 2022)

Love the Constellation airplane. Army flew me 
from Ny to Ca in 1956. First plane I was ever on.
The B-52s use to fly low over our house on their way to Grifiss AFB in Rome, NY, about 11 miles away from our place.
Im old enough to remember these WW2 bombers in the 40s and fifties. Love the sound of the B-36.


----------

